# Arixtra



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear Maz

I am starting today my third IVF treatment for which I am very excited!

My last treatment pre-conception was: 3 months Gonapeptyl, from day 1 of cycle Prednisolone 20mg + Gonal-F 450ml
I was pregnant for two months with twins.

Due to a family history of Osteoporsis I had a Densitometry done two months ago and the results were not good having lost an average of 30% bone mass compared to human pick levels and loss of 26% compared to my age group, which I believe related to Gonapeptyl and Prednisolone as side effects.

I have just had another course of 3 Gonapeptyls (so 6 in total this year) and started with Prednisolone 20mg again two days ago. My doctor also prescribed Clexane for this new treatment, but I have insisted on Arixtra due to the lesser effects on bone mass (I don't want to be breaking bones in a few years time, my mum broke her back and is suffering daily...). He finally agreed as I presented to him my densitometry results. I am due to start Arixtra on day 6 of cycle. However in reading more about it now, it seems that Arixtra could cross the placenta and damage my baby? Is that so? I'm I risking my baby's well being?

Would it be better to use Arixtra now and switch to Clexane from ET? Or when the placenta is strong enough say, after 10 weeks, go back to Arixtra?

Please tell me your thoughts. I don't want to do anything that could harm my baby on the other hand I don't want to harm myself either.

Many thanks

Flower x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi flower,

Arixtra is a relatively new drug and is under close monitoring by the MHRA (gov body that licenses and monitors drugs in UK) so we are still learning about its effects and side effects in clinical practice on real patients. There is no evidence of use on pregnancy to say whether or not it is safe so for that reason it is recommended not to use. Clexane on the other hand we know is safe to use, from the point of view of not harming the baby.

To be honest the additive effects on bone of clexane is pretty small compared to the additive effect of the cyclical use of high dose steroids and the gonapeptyl. I would discuss with clinic and  consultant to weigh up the additive risks v benefits and also discuss plan of action for potential treatment to slow rate of bone loss (or are they not advocating anything yet? At very least I'm assuming you will be back for a follow up dexa scan in a year or so's time? IMO a few months of clexane won't make that much difference now and would be safer in pregnancy but you do need to have a longer term plan of action for dealing with the implications of the bone loss, so definietly speak to consultant about this.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Maz
I have just read your reply, many thanks!
At the moment I am taking Arixtra still. Tomorrow is my Blastocyst transfer (had 5 Grade 1 Embryos on day 3 and praying for them to continue being strong  ) and expect to continue taking Arixtra until pregnancy test when I will switch to Clexane if positive. So some 11 or 12 more shots. What do you think of this plan? Do you think is reasonable? Or is it taking just one shot one day as bad as taking 30 shots during 30 days?
As for my bones I have been prescribed Calcichew D3 Forte Tabs, twice a day. And I can take them during pregnancy. What do you think? Will this help me? Are there other medicines I can take during pregnancy that help increase my bone density? Also I have another densitometry planned in a year's time.
Thanks again for your answers!
Flower xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flower,

Fab news on the embies  Lots of     for transfer tomorrow. Plan sounds fine that you are switching to Clexane when you get your BFP    The Calcichew D3 Forte is fine in pregnancy and should help to increase bone density so I would stick with that for the next year (best choice to use if pregnant) and see what the next bone scan results are. There are other drugs that can be prescribed for bone loss but you probably don't need to explore those options just now.

All the best for the 2ww  
Maz x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks again Maz. Two long weeks ahead of me!  
Flower x


----------

